# Update on 2006 ASA Pro/AM Schedule



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks javi!!!!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm getting the feeling they're not coming back....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Matt / PA said:


> I'm getting the feeling they're not coming back....


This is what Robin set me... 

February 3 – 5 (Gainesville, FL)
March 3 – 5 (Site Pending) – maybe Hattiesburg, MS
March 31 – April 2 (Site Pending) – maybe Augusta, GA
April 28 – 30 (Oak Ridge, TN)
June 2 – 4 (Site Pending) – maybe Harrisburg, PA
June 30 – July 2 (Metropolis, IL)
August 11 – 13 (Site Pending) – maybe Columbus, GA


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Wonder what happened to Dallas or Branson???? They just keep getting farther and farther away from me


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Wonder what happened to Dallas or Branson???? They just keep getting farther and farther away from me


Ya' Think???? Ya' should live in the middle of fricken Texas..... It's 500 mile to any place....


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I wonder what is up with Mytle Beach? That was one of my fav. locations... could they not find a new (dry lol) shoot site?


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

3dmama said:


> Wonder what happened to Dallas or Branson???? They just keep getting farther and farther away from me


Remember I have to fly to all of them! There all FAR.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

They just keep getting further away. Looks like im back to hitting just one maybe 2 tops. Just can't afford it with gas like it is.  :thumbs_do


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Heard the PA shot is already out, looking for new site.

Gave them contact info on Bush wild life refuge in St Louis, that would be cool


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

it would be nice if they went to some of the old nabh venues. 

bring some of that fun to the middle part of the U.S. and i guarantee they will have a good turnout.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*PA its not over*

If they take it to PA this year you watch the numbers go up


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> Heard the PA shot is already out, looking for new site.


looks like i wol'nt get to go to my first one then! I been waiting for this year for a long time! got my fps. down to were it needs to be! new everything! 
o-well I'll start looking @ IBO see what their about.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*copied from ASA site*

We are still working to finalize our 2006 sites. Due to certain circumstances (such as hurricanes) there are still some pending issues. This is an update - please do not act upon this information as being final for the March 3 - 5 site that is still pending (*). 

February 3 - 5 Gainesville, FL Done

March 3 – 5 * Hattiesburg, MS Pending
FEMA has not released hotels for our use. (Coushatta has gone through major management shake-up and has not been able to confirm ability to support an event.)

March 31 - April 2 Augusta, GA Done

April 28 - 30 Oak Ridge, TN Done

June 2 - 4 Smith Mountain Lake, VA Done

June 30 – July 2 Metropolis, IL Done

August 11 - 13 Columbus, GA Done

We should have the March event site confirmed within the next two weeks. We will update when it happens.

Mike


----------



## DONR (Jan 6, 2005)

*Closer Please???*



3dmama said:


> Wonder what happened to Dallas or Branson???? They just keep getting farther and farther away from me


 :thumbs_up Wouldn't that be a snap!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Well they didn't give it enough time to get attached to us..........so I'm not going to shed a tear about us not getting attached to the ASA. :thumbs_do 

Sad, I know a lot of guys who didn't shoot last year who were looking forward to attending this year in PA after hearing how much fun it was. Word spreads fast here, but the ASA won't find that out.

Was actually going to support them and try to make more than just the PA shoot.

I guess I shot my first and last ASA Pro/Am last year........good thing I won it.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

IMHO Harrisburg was by far a better choice than Smith Mountain Lake in Va was. There isn't a decent place to stay for 45 minutes in any direction from the lake and Harrisburg was only maybe 10-15 minutes out. I guess I'll not be making this one.


----------



## BradN (Sep 1, 2004)

They should think about changing the name to the Eastern Archery Shooters Association since the Western 3/4 of the country is not represented.


----------



## 3DAggie (Oct 24, 2004)

*Amen!*

Well said Brad. Lots of possibilities in the Lone Star state.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*2006 asa sites*

i have to agree, the asa seems to hug the east coast. would like to know how many people attend the kinder shoot and metropolis shoot compared to the east coast sites. asa not thinking when they chose Augusta, GA, heard that is same weekend as the golf tournament, imagine hotel prices are out of sight.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

While I would like to agree with all of you on the ASA - Texas deal (instead of Harrisburg, Dallas has lots of hotels available), I must say this.

The north Texas region has been very well represented. The south Texas region has us scratching our heads. Our club has hosted 2 qualifiers and we were dismayed at the low turnout. I understand the other qualifiers in the south Texas region have been equally sad. Unless we can get high levels of turnout at the qualifiers, why should ASA require east-of-the-Mississippi-River addicts to come to Texas?

Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas and all west-of-the-Mississippi-River addicts need to support the qualifiers and prove to ASA we are a force to reckon with.

Just my opinion.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

As per Mike(ASA) today, the Hattiesburg site is "out", because FEMA has a hold on the hotels throughMarch. SOOOOOOOOOO, this leaves us with Kinder still being a possibility, or some other new site---somewhere ???


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

is would be great if we all lived in ga. i'am for mo. and this sucks........
i would take dallas over this sites,,,,,, :mg: :thumbs_do 


i would likes thank my sponsers . : my wife and my job.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I think the region around eastern Texas would successfully support an ASA adventure. Earlier events west of the Mississippi were met with very poor participation - well under 1000 shooters which make it impossible for ASA to consider western sites. Logistics is another major issue for distant locations. 

A few years ago, we had a 4 stop western 3D tour set up just like the ASA (except it was a 100% payout and included sponsor money as well) and it couldn't generate even 250 shooters so it folded up after the first year. There just aren't enough 3D diehards to make a western tour successful.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

ba3darcher said:


> i have to agree, the asa seems to hug the east coast. would like to know how many people attend the kinder shoot and metropolis shoot compared to the east coast sites. asa not thinking when they chose Augusta, GA, heard that is same weekend as the golf tournament, imagine hotel prices are out of sight.



If the shoot in Augusta is the same weekend as the Masters they might as well tell everybody to plan on sleeping in a car. I would be very surprized if Augusta had the hotel capacity to support the Masters and a ASA pro-am tournament at the same time. Not to mention all the military personel visiting Ft. Gordan.
So if you are planning on going to this one you better get a room now. Just make sure it isn't anywhere near Washington Rd.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The Master's dates for 2006 are April 3-9 http://www.masters.org/ So we will be out Sunday morning (April 2nd)... Mike has a block of rooms available and will be anouncing the later this week... 

So do go getting your britches in a wad just yet....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*To far for me*

Kinder and Illinois as always.

Texas sure would be nice :tongue: 

Poboys can only afford so much :tongue:


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

No wads in my britches here Javi.
Just trying to stress to the people that are going to Augusta better get a room real soon.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

ryanpalomba said:


> No wads in my britches here Javi.
> Just trying to stress to the people that are going to Augusta better get a room real soon.


I agree and will be booking my room as soon as Mike releases the blocks... :thumbs_up


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Hot off the press....*

2006 ASA PRO/AM Schedule


February 3 – 5 (Gainesville, FL)

March 3 – 5 (Columbus, GA) 

March 31 – April 2 (Augusta, GA)

April 28 – 30 (Oak Ridge, TN)

June 2 – 4 (Roanoke, VA) 

June 30 – July 2 (Metropolis, IL)

August 11 – 13 CLASSIC (Columbus, GA)


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow... it still shows the March 3-5 shoot is still pending on their site. Do members get advanced notice? Cool... It looks like I might be heading to VA for a shoot but I might catch a ride with a few friends to Gainsville in Feb.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

JAVI said:


> 2006 ASA PRO/AM Schedule
> 
> 
> February 3 – 5 (Gainesville, FL)
> ...


On the ASA site, the VA shoot is for Smith Mountain Lake. Which is in Huddleston, VA. About 40 miles Southeast of Roanoke I think.

Seems sort of unfair to have three of the 7 shoots in GA. Is ASA become Archers of the South Association?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

kidnutso said:


> Seems sort of unfair to have three of the 7 shoots in GA. Is ASA become Archers of the South Association?


Mike had to scramble to get this schedule put together... There are many factors to consider when planning a shoot for a thousand folks... plus vendor village and hotel spaces.

With the hurricanes and FEMA failing to release hotel space, it was take what you can get for this year... 

I have computed my potential milage for the tour and it comes to a little over 14,000 for the 7 events.... Sure hope gas keeps going down.....

I hope to attend all of them...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Mike had to scramble to get this schedule put together... There are many factors to consider when planning a shoot for a thousand folks... plus vendor village and hotel spaces.
> 
> With the hurricanes and FEMA failing to release hotel space, it was take what you can get for this year...
> 
> ...


I'm just now getting to where I thought I'd shoot in an ASA shoot this year. This is only about my 3rd year in 3D. I was hanging my hat on going to Harrisburg. So I guess this year is out. Perhaps next year.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Straight from ASA site...*

http://asaarchery.com/smf/index.php?topic=4055


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just going by what was on their front page. Heck I didn't even know that they had any forums! LOL.... yeah I'm laughin at my self... :doh:


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*2006 Schedule ASA*

I really don't understand why the ASA has got to have most of their shoots in the south east. I know that there are alot of shooters in the mid west states that shoot in the ASA. But let's face it. Most people do this as a hobby. They can only afford just so much. I myself live in the south east but would love to go to Tx,Ok, Mo. You can't tell me that in these states that there is not an area to host such an event. Yet the ASA,IBO aways complain about having lower turnouts and lower registered shooters. I say someone needs to wake up and realize that there are other places in the coutry to have there shoots. If they did so they might get more shooters to come.

I thought that we are all trying to grow this sport! I just don't know that the ASA and IBO are! 

Maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*oh well*

I was hoping that early March shoot would be somewhere close...oh well. I had a blast at my first, and only, ASA shoot at Kinder last year. Looks like I'll have to wait until next year. Had my brother and a couple of his friends ready to go to. There is nothing closer than a hard days drive, and it just ain't worth it. Wish everyone else the best this year. Hope it works out better in '07.  We'll just stick to our club shoots.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Gainesville, FL 365 miles 5.5 hours

Columbus Ga, 45 miles 45 min

Augusta, GA 200 miles 3 hours

Oak Ridge, TN 275 miles 3 1/2 hours

Roanoke, VA 500 miles 7 1/2 hours

Metropolis, IL 458 miles 7 hours

Columbus, Ga 45 miles 45 min

It just don't get any better than this.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks Mike for excluding everone from the Northern and Western United States. Let me guess, you live in Ga.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Elf there was a shoot in a northen state this year and it had by far the lowest trun out of all and there has not been a ASA shoot in a Western state in about 8 or 10 years.


----------



## Kent Arms (May 27, 2005)

*Asa*

Association of Southern Archers..........guess its true..........prolly go toi the classic but thats all....................


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I usually travel to these shoots down south every year in a convoy of about 50 other shooters from up here,but I think we are going to skip driving that far this year. It doesnt seem like the people down south support the ASA when they have a shoot up here.Why should we support the ASA in the south????


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Stoud Creek, I was at the northern shoot lasty year, if we are talking about Pa. and even that was a 14 hour drive for me. I dont mind traveling and as a matter of fact I like to, but fair is fair. Looks like I'll make Tenn., Metropolis, and maybe the classic. I still think the ASA is the best there is.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Asa*

Has made there disscussions and members have to make that disscusion whether they can afford the time and money to make the shoots.

All I can say is I quess if you shoot ASA you need to live in the SE part of US


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Is the ASA a national shoot our has it just turned into a regional 3D shoot?

The majorty of there southern shooter don't want to drive that far, and I can't blam them it's a long trip. The North thing has been going on for years and it isn't going to change anytime soon with gas prices and so on. 

I like the format and enjoyed the shoots when I went to them, but in the last couple years I have given up on the ASA as a Shoot to go to.. 

So now we travel to some IBO's and NFAA shoots thats just how things work out.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

MCB you are correct!!! tthe southern shooters for the most part do not drive up north to shoot.

DB Im with you,I think i will shoot the metropolis,oak ridge and VA shoots and then hit the IBO shoots up here next year. If the guys in the south wont drive to the shoots up here why should i drive down there. I would love to see ASA show some statistics on the number of people from states,other than the south,that shoot the southern shoots and visa versa. they have the database to do so!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

The only reason Harrisburg didn't do well last year is because they picked a lousy week to schedule. It was the weekend before a HUGE IBO shoot. Oh well . . .


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*no pa?*

Guess I should have attended my first major shoot last year in Harrisburg.
I really wanted to support them and their shoot format 
Maybe next year.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

How about Branson MO. I heard there rumor. I guess that one is dead!:thumbs_do To many miles


----------



## dubois80cc (Oct 31, 2005)

*crap*

I think the ASA is lying when there are talking about numbers of people and why they didnt have PA shoot this year. I can not believe they are going back to VA the past 3 years at VA they have not had over 1000 shooters. So dont tell me its because of the numbers that you wont venture out west. I let the numbers speak fo them self. Just my .02 worht.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

dubois80cc said:


> I think the ASA is lying when there are talking about numbers of people and why they didnt have PA shoot this year. I can not believe they are going back to VA the past 3 years at VA they have not had over 1000 shooters. So dont tell me its because of the numbers that you wont venture out west. I let the numbers speak fo them self. Just my .02 worht.



I don't think they like the drive out west from the east coast. They expect us to do it


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Shawn said:


> I don't think they like the drive out west from the east coast. They expect us to do it


I feel your pain. Try driving to them all from here in Wisconsin when you are the only driver.Its fun but expensive and time consuming.


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

I think the closest one to me is 12 hrs, I am going to fly to the ones I go to. I found tickets cheaper than the gas to get there!!!!!! Plus I am not behind the wheel all day and night.


----------



## alaskaarcher (Jul 5, 2005)

*That's too bad...*

Sorry to hear about all the troubles with the shoots, I wish I could make a 14 hour drive to ALL of them. I'd do it in a heart beat. Especially since I have been to each of the areas to visit or to shoot, and either way it was enjoyable. Every one who continues with ASA good luck:thumbs_up and I'll hopefully be there in 2 1/2 to 3 years:teeth:. For those who give up, sorry hopefully you'll come back too.

Shoot 'em up!


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

I guess I'd ***** (complain) too if the best archery venue was a long distance away. Uh, oh, that's right, I did when stationed in England for 4 years. IBO has been around for YEARS and the major shoots are up north (what is it: PA, OH, WV and IN?). How many ***** (complain) in the south? Hardly none. The ASA was started in the south by southerners. ASA has ventured out to other places and got cold attendance. So why go elsewhere? That's right. 

Why doesn't people in the west or north start their own 3-D organization like ASA did?

Yeah, well that may take some work involved and alot of excuses.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Am I wrong or didnt IBO start up a triple crown in the south also? Ummmm let me answer that for ya...............yes they did:tongue:


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

Uuuuuuuuum so? The numbers are low there too! Why shoot IBO when you have ASA? How many posts are complainig about the southern IBO shoots?



Uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm. None! It's not that big of deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Why dont all you guys that are doing all this crying start you own shoots, and as for the IBO triple crown in the south, this has to be the worst ran shoots I have ever been to.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I will be at the 1st 4 shoots for sure and if I am looking good in the SOY points I will make them all.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

TundraMan said:


> I guess I'd ***** (complain) too if the best archery venue was a long distance away. Uh, oh, that's right, I did when stationed in England for 4 years. IBO has been around for YEARS and the major shoots are up north (what is it: PA, OH, WV and IN?). How many ***** (complain) in the south? Hardly none. The ASA was started in the south by southerners. ASA has ventured out to other places and got cold attendance. So why go elsewhere? That's right.
> 
> Why doesn't people in the west or north start their own 3-D organization like ASA did?
> 
> Yeah, well that may take some work involved and alot of excuses.


I tried to see things from your point of view,but I'm just not flexible enough anymore to be able to get my head that far up my butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TundraMan (Nov 1, 2003)

tisk, tisk


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

My sentiments as well elf I just didnt wanna waste my strength typing it. some people just dont get it i guess.....:frusty: hwell:


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*ASA In Augusta and Columbus*

Will be at both of these most definitely 


Mike


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Quess we know how you feel about other members*



Stroud Creek said:


> Why dont all you guys that are doing all this crying start you own shoots, and as for the IBO triple crown in the south, this has to be the worst ran shoots I have ever been to.



Maybe we will. Im sure Ken will like that very much.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Hmmm I'm from Georgia and last year I drove up to Little Buffalo and guess what? everyone I talked to was from somewhere else, but not many from Penn. 
So don't sit a complain because ASA didn't come back, I was there and you weren't. :thumbs_do


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*hmmmmmm*

Guys, not trying to stir it up, the reason listed for not going back to Pa was a scheduling conflict if I remember correctly. I am lucky, Va and Tenn are only 2 and half hours to each, Florida is 10 and the others are about 7 each.........I live in the middle and to tell you the truth, I am glad that La is gone.......but thats just my opinion and I feel for the guys in the mid west and north. I enjoyed the Battle Creek shoots several years ago and really wouldn't have minded it staying on the schedule. I feel that what will happen is this: Most northern shooters will continue to patronize and attend the IBO Triple Crown and the southern guys will likewise shoot the ASA shoots........some guys like me, who are lucky, will be able to shoot all of them hopefully.........


----------

